# Supprimer icone DD externe du bureau



## Exit209 (29 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour! J'essaye d'épurer un peu mon bureau, et j'aimerai supprimer l'icone d'un disque dur externe du bureau, en le laissant seulement dans la barre latérale du finder. 
Est-ce possible?

Merci!


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Novembre 2009)

question souvent abordee il me semble
sur le bureau, preferences du finder, general et la tu choisis ce que tu veux afficher sur ton bureau


----------



## Exit209 (29 Novembre 2009)

Désolé j'avais pas trouvé en cherchant dans les sujets.
Merci


----------

